
Radeon Rays 4.0 Released – No Longer Open-Source - xtf
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Radeon-Rays-4.0-Released
======
xtf
The blob: [https://github.com/GPUOpen-
LibrariesAndSDKs/RadeonRays_SDK/t...](https://github.com/GPUOpen-
LibrariesAndSDKs/RadeonRays_SDK/tree/master/radeonrays/lib)

